# Collection in nature: Panamá



## maitaman (May 1, 2012)

I haven´t gotten many new pics this year and these aren´t very good. I´ll do better in future! Promise!
These are in situ. I´m living near sea level and these are mostly at about 1400M elevation.
I had several others, but they aren´t a size usable here. I´ll submit them later


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2012)

Nice honey hole you have there.


----------



## eggshells (May 1, 2012)

May I suggest that you host it into some image hosting site like photobucket so we can see it in much larger resolution. Thanks


----------



## Marc (May 1, 2012)

Is that an Epidendrum I see in the 2nd picture close to the 5 in the upper left corner? ( Dark red / purple leaves )


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

Oh! very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

I could be very jealous, to have these Phrags growing in my "back yard"!:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2012)

Fantastic pics, thanks. The gound looks very steep. What does it consist of? sandy gravel? solid rock?


----------



## phrag guy (May 2, 2012)

that is great,a friend of mine owns a place down there. I will have to get him to keep an eye open when he is down next time


----------



## maitaman (May 2, 2012)

There are Epis everywhere up there. The ground is rocks and a red soil that looks like adobe clay, but isn´t. I think a lot of the pics are at http://community.webshots.com/user/maitaman


----------

